# Mutuo tasso fisso e variabile



## pazzomania (16 Ottobre 2019)

Ragazzi, una domanda, che per alcuni potrà sicuramente sembrare stupida:

In caso di mutuo a tasso fisso, la rata è davvero fissa?

Per capirci, in caso di inflazione alta, resta comunque fissa?

Perchè mi chiedevo, mediamente l' inflazione sale, anche se in questo periodo storico non molto, ma non sarebbe cosi strano se tra una quindicina d'anni fosse salita del 15/20 % rispetto ad oggi.

In quel caso, la rata resterebbe comunque quella stipulata oggi? Perchè in questo caso, anche uno avesse i soldi per pagare una casa quasi cash, avrebbe comunque convenienza a fare un mutuo piu' lungo possibile.

Se resta fissa, beato chi faceva mutui negli anni 70/80/90


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (16 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, una domanda, che per alcuni potrà sicuramente sembrare stupida:
> 
> In caso di mutuo a tasso fisso, la rata è davvero fissa?
> 
> ...



Sì, resta fisso l'ammontare in euro della rata.
Negli anni '80, ecc. gli interessi superavano il 10% (il tasso di interesse incorpora l'inflazione attesa). Questa fase (in cui prevalgono i mutui a tasso fisso) è eccezionale rispetto ai decenni precedenti.
Sì, potrebbe convenire tenersi il cash e fare il mutuo. Dipende da cosa ci fai col cash (comunque anche a tasso fisso sul mutuo oggi un 1,5% lo devi pagare)


----------

